
Fred Wilson: Starting Up Just to Start Up Isn't a Good Idea - iProject
http://www.inc.com/jeff-bussgang/fred-wilson-pearls-of-wisdom.html
======
guwhoa
"There's value in having a founding team with a crazy person with vision
alongside a co-founder grounded in logic and analytics."

This statement really resonates with me. I've had a few experiences with team
compositions that mirror this scenario, and have always felt that they are
more productive. Does anyone else have any experiences with scenarios like
this/how have they panned out?

